# Xyzzy - Wii Key Extractor



## science (Nov 25, 2008)

*Xyzzy - Wii Key Extractor*
v1.1




xyzzy is a homebrew application  by Bushing which uses patchmii to download, patch, and use a version of IOS to extract the OTP Encryption keys. xyzzy extracts the following data and writes them to keys.txt on any inserted SD card: 



Spoiler: Keys



ECC Private Key  
-Used for signatures in various places 
Console ID  
-The unique identifier for your Wii 
NAND AES key  
-Used to encrypt and decrypt the Wii's NAND 
NAND HMAC  
-Used to generate/verify a hash of the NAND, and therefore judge its integrity 
Common key (AES) 
-Used to decrypt encrypted keys found on items distributed from Nintendo 
PRNG seed  
-A random seed 
SD key (AES)  
-Used to encrypt and decrypt anything being written to/read from the SD card 
Device cert  
-Your Wii's personal cert



A full list of what each key does can be found here.

To find out exactly what processes this program goes through, follow the More Info link below.






 Download





 More Info



Discuss


----------



## Warren_303 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow I don't mean to sound like a noob but I'm having a hard time understanding what this can do.

Hopefully one could flash their NAND to restore your NAND backup when a brick occurs, that would be a good thing.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Nov 25, 2008)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> Wow I don't mean to sound like a noob but I'm having a hard time understanding what this can do.
> 
> Hopefully one could flash their NAND to restore your NAND backup when a brick occurs, that would be a good thing.


No, it basically lets you find out your Wii's unique ID and the common key used for encryption on both the Wii and the SD with a few extra functions. The description on Wiibrew says it best: Displays your Wii's private keys.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Nov 25, 2008)

No changelog?


----------

